# CX bike for shorter riders?



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

Any recommendations for my wife (5') for an entry/mid-level cross bike? She currently has a Cannondale Supersix (44cm w/700c wheels). She rides a 26" MTB. I was looking at the Ridley X-Fire in a 41cm size (similar in size to her Cannondale). I searched a few forums, but many posts were older. Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

My wife is on the small side at 5' 2". Finding good bikes for short riders is challenging. A lot of companies pretend to make a small bike with a short TT, but then simply make the seat tube angle VERY steep, which effectively makes the top tube longer... defeating the reason for the short TT in the first place. 

She's raced CX for a number of years and has several bikes. 

He favorite production bikes are: the Ridley X-fire in a "41". It has a nice short TT, normal seat tube angle, and a very short head tube. So, she can run a 100mm stem and the bike handles great. 

Close second is the Specialized Crux. You're wife would want the 46. 

Custom is an option as well. My wife has two Speedvagens, loves them. But, super $$ and the wait on a custom frame can be long. 

We're probably going to sell the Xfire this year, to fund the purchase of a new one. If you are interested in a great deal, let me know. 

Here's a shot of how the small bike looks. As you can tell, the seat can go a _lot_ lower and the stem has a number of spacers under it. This frame can accommodate really small riders.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

I"m 5'3" and ride a Specialized Crux, a Liv (Giant Women's) Brava, and a custom Dean. None are entry level, but they should all fit.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Look for something with a 70mm bottom bracket drop, that keeps the stand-over more reasonable.


----------



## tekkamaki (Apr 10, 2007)

a few options you may not have thought of.
from xxs to xs
scatto j cross (have one shipped from europe very nice) look on ebay-UK
Islabikes Luath- great if she is petite 
bianchi axis (used if you can find one)
Redline conquest 44 
ridley 41-runs big
Cannondale -great option if you want new and disc
Blue Norcross carbon xs (listed as 49 but 45 c to c-- top tube is fairly short.) 2011 if you want a 16# build. : )
Bike Island unbranded 44cm frame - will need short stem top tube is longer.
kona jake 47

Don't worry as much about standover as yoou do abou top tube length.


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

Second the 44cm Cannondale SuperX if you're into discs. Add on a 70mm stem and a short-reach bar (Zipp SL70). She'll be good to go.

My wife looked at the ridley and giant, but they both have higher BBs, making standover a challenge and making the handling a bit top-heavy.


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

If you can find a used/new-old-stock Ibis Hakkalugi (non-disc), the 47 cm is pretty good for people 5'2" and smaller. The old Scott Addict cx had a very small XS size, if you can find one.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

I am 5'5" with short legs, and I love my 46cm Specialized Crux. Many suggested me to get the next size up, but I took a gamble with it and I won. 

Before getting this bike, I was on a 49cm bike with a 53cm top tube. Although I raced the bike for 5 seasons, I didn't like it. The bike felt big and I didn't fee like I was in control. 

The smaller Specialized felt better and I have more control. I also don't any issue with top overlapping.

I checked out the xxs Ridley a few weeks ago and the top tube was only 50cm and it felt smaller than my Crux.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm 5'4" with disproportionately long legs. I switched to a 48 Ridley X-Ride this year and the fit and ride is substantially better for me than that of my Felt F1X in a 50. Handling is markedly improved, which I think is due to several factors in addition to the fit. However, I'll eventually end up on a custom steel CX frame when the budget (and spouse!) allows. Until then, I've found my fit in Ridley.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Can't go wrong for "entry level" with a Surly Straggler:
Straggler | Bikes | Surly Bikes

The 42cm size has a nice 72mm BB drop so standover is short. (For reference the Cross Check has a 66mm BB drop).

I wouldn't race elite's on it but, it is a very nice frame - very versatile. Good for entry level racing and gravel grinders.


----------



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! I got my wife a Ridley X-Ride disc for 40% off at Competitive Cyclist. The 41cm frame has a standover similar to her road bike. The spec was a good deal with Rival 22. Ironically, I just went 11-speed on my road bike and all of our other bikes are 10-speed. She was complaining today about trying to keep up with me on the flats with her 26er while I was on my 29er. I think she will be happier having a 700c bike she can take offroad and keep up with others. Also, the disc frame is huge here in SoCal with the descents. Whether she races or not, she'll love this bike for the fire roads.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Corndog said:


>


Good looking water bottle.


----------

